# Will this help me that much?



## godfather (Apr 14, 2006)

My next door neighbor who I known for about 5-6 years used to be the selectman (or at least I belive that's the rank) for the town I want to work for.

He is also really good friends with the cheif of police of the town I want to work for.

Will this help me a lot? From what I've read, it's easier to get on the job if you know people, or am I wrong?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

hahaha... That is one of my favorite posts so far. I don't know why.

I think that a large sack of $$ will work too.


----------



## godfather (Apr 14, 2006)

Why is that 5-0? Something I said?


----------



## akman75 (May 10, 2006)

You're basically implying that because you know this guy you're going to get on the job. Almost everyone knows someone that couple potentially help them out. I wouldn't go in there saying I know so and so. Test like you aren't using him as a leg up on everyone else. People will see right through it. Unless the Selectmen is sitting on the oral board, they'll probably give two craps about who you know!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

godfather said:


> My next door neighbor who I known for about 5-6 years used to be the selectman (or at least I belive that's the rank) for the town I want to work for.
> 
> He is also really good friends with the cheif of police of the town I want to work for.
> 
> Will this help me a lot? From what I've read, it's easier to get on the job if you know people, or am I wrong?


The selectman wouldn't be Don Corleone, would it?


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, if you are in a civil service community it really doesn't matter who know unless you can get one of those little white infamous human resources card indicating your name has been pulled from the civil service list. This, in most cases would give you an interview with the hiring department that requested the names. However, if you do know someone and are able to get a card for an interview it would certainly help. Good luck to you


----------

